
Eight free (and legal) FPGA/VHDL books - chclau
There are lots of free resources on the Internet to learn. Here I list eight legally free VHDL books. Some of the sites require registration to download the free book.<p>MicroZed Chronicles (Vol. I) – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;08&#x2F;13&#x2F;the-microzed-chronicles-free-fpga-book&#x2F;<p>Free Range VHDL – https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;24&#x2F;free-range-vhdl-free-book&#x2F;<p>Altera&#x27;s FPGA for Dummies - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;03&#x2F;25&#x2F;fpga-for-dummies-free-book&#x2F;<p>Xilinx&#x27;s High Speed Serial IO - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;07&#x2F;high-speed-serial-io-book&#x2F;<p>FPGA prototyping book - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;23&#x2F;prototypical-fpga-prototyping-free-book&#x2F;<p>FPGA&#x27;s now what - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;04&#x2F;14&#x2F;fpgas-now-what-free-book&#x2F;<p>The Zynq book - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;06&#x2F;28&#x2F;the-zynq-book-free&#x2F;<p>Introducing Spartan 3E and VHDL - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fpgasite.wordpress.com&#x2F;2016&#x2F;07&#x2F;09&#x2F;introducing-the-spartan-3e-fpga-and-vhdl-free-book&#x2F;
======
brudgers
There's interesting material at then end of the link chains. Rather than
linking to a blog that links to the relevant material, it might be better to
share a single blog post with direct links...or maybe a Github repository with
direct links in the Readme file.

Good luck.

~~~
ActuallyFro
[https://gist.github.com/ActuallyFro/02ef54f440bfc331f1bd9cb2...](https://gist.github.com/ActuallyFro/02ef54f440bfc331f1bd9cb28a66d02a)

